
10 types of programmers you'll encounter in the field - nickb
http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/10things/?p=262
======
cellis
We all aspire to be Ninjas. However, i prefer the name "jedi".

------
nextmoveone
I saw Vince Neil at lunch the other day.

